# Free to Play MMORPG mit sehr guter Grafik gesucht!



## Broiler (29. März 2010)

Hi ich und ein Kumpel suchen ein MMORPG mit sehr guter Grafik was auch nach Wochen noch Fun macht und besonders in 2-er Gruppen Spaß macht. Kennt jmd. da einen Vertreter, gern ein auch eines welches vom Pay Status auf Free to Play geändert wurde.


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Hi,

kann dir Metin2 empfehlen. Hab ich eine ganze zeit gezockt und hat auch Spass gemacht 

Ansonsten eventuell Rappels, ist auch kostenlos soweit ich weis.


----------



## Broiler (3. April 2010)

hab vor 2 Jahren mal Metin2 gezockt, aber ich fand die Grafikund das ewige und ermüdende den Gegner kloppen und den Gegner kloppen und den Gegner kloppen langweilig. 
Rappelz bin ich lvl 44 aber es ist auch langweilig geworden.


----------



## Marcus80 (5. April 2010)

Also mir fällt da "Runes of magic" oder "wow" (lol) aufm revenge server ein


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2010)

Runes of Magic
Perfect World International
Last Chaos
Regnum Online


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

kannst dir ja mal Runes of Magic holen ist ganz gut


----------



## Morytox (6. April 2010)

Black Prophecy, mal was ganz anderes ... Closed beta startet bald ..


----------



## joraku (7. April 2010)

Ich finde, ihr solltet euch mal die Spiele, die GxGamer gepostet hat anschauen.
Empfehlen kann ich dir Runes of Magic. Ich habe es 1 Jahr gespielt. (noch als es eine Beta war^^)
Die Welt ist grafisch schön gestaltet. Last Chaos kann meiner Meinung da nicht ganz mithalten. Außerdem läuft Runes of Magic stabiler, vor allem bei einer schlechteren Internetanbindung lässt es sich lagfreier als Last Chaos spielen.


----------



## Broiler (11. April 2010)

Jo, RoM war ich auch mit in der closed Beta, aber nicht lange weiles mit Gruppenbildung schwer war und ich es eher gelegentlich angschaltet habe.


----------



## joraku (11. April 2010)

Broiler schrieb:


> Jo, RoM war ich auch mit in der closed Beta, aber nicht lange weiles mit Gruppenbildung schwer war und ich es eher gelegentlich angschaltet habe.



Dito 
Ich bin halt nicht so der MMO-Zocker, aber wenn man nach einen guten kostenlosen Sucht.


----------



## Iryna (11. April 2010)

Nimm D&D Online... angeblich soll man die Grafik noch mal puschen können


----------



## ole88 (11. April 2010)

ich sag nur wow auf nem privaten server, mehr infos liefert das google^^


----------



## steipilz (12. April 2010)

wow? wenn schon auf nem privatserver dann aion wenns ihm hauptsächlich um die grafik geht.


----------



## Broiler (17. April 2010)

naja fun ist mir da auch wichtig, ka aber irgendwie werden die meisten mmo´s ab lvl 20-30 langweilig^^


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich sag nur wow auf nem privaten server, mehr infos liefert das google^^


  Ne auf Privatservern von Wow sind alle Werte verfälscht also nie 1:1. Auch wenn behauptet wird, es ist  ausserdem eine Grauzone heisst nicht erwünscht von Blizzard einmal darauf gespielt und dich erwischt aufgrund von Warden war es das letzte Blizzgame was du gezockt hast.


----------



## ole88 (17. April 2010)

lol sry aber das is unwissenheit und die strafft dich soeben, eulas gelten nicht in europa bitte erst informieren und keine halbwahrheiten


----------



## Veriquitas (17. April 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol sry aber das is unwissenheit und die strafft dich soeben, eulas gelten nicht in europa bitte erst informieren und keine halbwahrheiten


  Das ist egal wenn Blizzard weiss das du auf nen privatserver spielst und die haben die Mittel dazu. Sperren die dir deinen Acc, heisst du kannst die blizz Spiele in Zukunft vergessen. Und Privatserver für Wow benutzen auch nur die Leute, die in dem Spiel wenig bis garnicht erfolgreich sind.

Du brauchst nur Wow zu instalieren die warden trotzdem.

Und was für eine Unwissenheit? Und btw das Wort gibt es nicht...


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2010)

lol sry du hast ech keine ahnung, aber das ne menge, lass ma das thema hier keine lust das sich nochn gm um das sinnlose geschwätz hier bemühen muss.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. April 2010)

Brauchst du auch nicht, weil du lügst ganz einfach. Du labberst nur ********, willst den leuten noch weiss machen das es privatserver gibt die 1:1 wie die Blizzard server sind. Der einzige der hier ******** erzählt bist du, wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung von den System aber Hauptsache erzählen.


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2010)

hmm ich fühl mich geradezu genötigt noch was zu schreiben, der server auf dem ich spiele ist mit den rates eins zu eins wie auf blizz, ohne grund hat er nihc denn ruf bester server deutschlands zu sein, und dann dein geblubber von acc sperren und so loool, blizz hat darüber keine macht. so das war das letzte mal von mir weil ich lass mich net flamen von dir du hast null plan von der materie


----------



## Veriquitas (18. April 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> hmm ich fühl mich geradezu genötigt noch was zu schreiben, der server auf dem ich spiele ist mit den rates eins zu eins wie auf blizz, ohne grund hat er nihc denn ruf bester server deutschlands zu sein, und dann dein geblubber von acc sperren und so loool, blizz hat darüber keine macht. so das war das letzte mal von mir weil ich lass mich net flamen von dir du hast null plan von der materie


  Du kannst weiterhin auf deinen Privatservern spielen, aber wenn blizz das heraus bekommt. Kannst du keine Blizz Games mehr spielen egal was nachher rauskommt und auch nicht mehr auf wow servern und wenn du du das umgehen willst ist es ne straftat in Deutschland das ist der Unterschied (Vergleichbar mit Urkundenfäschung). Und btw ist es nicht 1:1, das geht halt nicht egal was du sagst ,das ist auch bekannt schon seit Jahren. Das einzige warum man auf diesen Servern spielt ist das man alles sofort haben will, geht ja auch nicht anders kein Patch ist gleich nichts ist gleich garnichts. Man kann alles verändern nur das orginal kann man halt nicht haben , zumindest die die das beaufsichtigen nicht.


----------



## ole88 (18. April 2010)

lol du hast keinen plan vom trinity core oder? und alles haben ich lach mich weg, man kann dort nich ma gold kaufen wie auf deinem heiß geliebten blizzard scheiß, dort muss man sich erfolge erarbeiten und nich erkaufen aber anscheinend bist so einer der sich denn zulianischen tiger lieber kauft als 20mal reinzugehen und zu hoffen das der droopt


----------



## Veriquitas (19. April 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol du hast keinen plan vom trinity core oder? und alles haben ich lach mich weg, man kann dort nich ma gold kaufen wie auf deinem heiß geliebten blizzard scheiß, dort muss man sich erfolge erarbeiten und nich erkaufen aber anscheinend bist so einer der sich denn zulianischen tiger lieber kauft als 20mal reinzugehen und zu hoffen das der droopt


  Naja ist egal , du weisst garnicht was du da redest.


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

Runes of Magic soll auch ganz nett sein


----------



## Blackwarhammer (20. April 2010)

Allods Online das kostenlose MMORPG wo Fantasy und Weltraum Spektakel aufeinander treffen | Kostenlose PC Spiele mit gPotato.eu

ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Broiler (4. Juli 2010)

ich suche was Richtung Action RPG, also ähnlich wie titan quest, gerne auch mit anderem setting (obwohl titan quest immer noch mein lieblings rpg ist^^)


----------



## Holger15 (4. Juli 2010)

RoM oder eben Privatserver  

Musst dir halt nur einen suchen, der die Rates 1:1 übernommen hat, so dass es ziemlich ähnlich wie auf den Blizz-Servern ist. Kannst natürlich auch auf die Server gehen, wo du alles sofort hast


----------



## srovan (18. November 2012)

Hol dir einfach entweder Aion oder Age of Conan unchained hat ne saugeile Grafik ehrlich und dann ein sau geiles Spiel Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich geil


----------



## joraku (21. November 2012)

srovan schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach entweder Aion oder Age of Conan unchained hat ne saugeile Grafik ehrlich und dann ein sau geiles Spiel Herr der Ringe Online ist wirklich geil



Also, wie jetzt nochmal genau?


----------



## matty2580 (24. November 2012)

Broiler schrieb:


> ich suche was Richtung Action RPG, also ähnlich wie titan quest, gerne auch mit anderem setting (obwohl titan quest immer noch mein lieblings rpg ist^^)


Da kenne ich nur eine Alternative, Path of Exile:

Path of Exile

Dieser sehr gute Diablo 2 Klon macht viel Spass.
Wirklich kostenlos ist PoE aber nur, wenn man dass Glück hat einen Beta Key zu gewinnen.
Für eine Spende von 10 Dollar bekommt man aber gleich einen Key, und kann dann dauerhaft PoE kostenlos spielen:

https://www.pathofexile.com/purchase

Ich spiele das Game seit letzten September, und mir macht es heute noch sehr viel Spass.


----------



## nervensaege (24. November 2012)

Ich würd sagen für umsonst wäre SWTOR wohl interessant :9) . 
Habs zu Release gespielt und aufgehört weil ich es nicht mehr eingesehen habe dafür monatlich zu zahlen.


----------

